# Milk Clots



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

Ive been noticing hard milk clumps/ clots coming out in the milking. There are no other symptoms of Mastitis, no hard udder, no blood, no stringy milk, no hot udder, etc. I've been keeping her milk separate just in case, but does anyone know what this may be? THe clumps are small clots, that are like hardened mucus. I can squish them, but they never squish away. Like little pieces of soft rubber or something.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It can still be mastitis even if there us no other indications of it. And that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our Saanen did that...made her hard to milk when the pieces got into the teat...we fed her milk back to her a few days and it cleared up..we continued to milk them out..messaging the lumps and breaking them up...by feeding 15-20 cc of her own milk back to her...her body will detect any bacteria in it and begin to form antibodies to fight it...crazy..but it works..


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Might be good to have the milk tested for mastitis. I've heard that about feeding milk back, it kind of makes sense, although I would probably go the other route with the antibiotics if she tests positive.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I was kind of skittish feeding her milk back, thought is was a crazy idea..but it worked. Testing is a good idea...then after feeding the milk and her doing better..test again..see if antibiotics are needed..We never needed it and Misty is just fine giving her one gallon each morning


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We have one doe who does this on a regular basis. Tiny little clots. No mastitis, no CAE, no other issues. Just random little clots on occasion. 

We keep an eye on her, but it just seems to be something she produces in her milk. Otherwise she's an excellent milker with a nice udder.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

EPONA142: Nice to see a neighbor here : ) We live 3 1/2 hours west of you....


----------



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

When I milked her this evening, there were no clots, just clean, smooth milk. When you feed a goat her milk, do they drink it willingly?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hi happybleats!

We've got some goats, including a very old retired Boer doe, who will do anything in their power to suck up milk they see. No pail is safe about Big Mama!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine did...I used a drenching gun but she willing took it once she tasted it : ) Glad to hear she is clump free


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes tissues from bruises, bumps, stretching, edema occur. Just keep a close eye on her, but it does not sound like mastitis to me.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Epona142 said:


> Hi happybleats!
> 
> We've got some goats, including a very old retired Boer doe, who will do anything in their power to suck up milk they see. No pail is safe about Big Mama!


Oh my gosh...my whole herd of milkers are horrible!! I have to keep a 5 gallon pail with a lid on tight all the time while I milk. They're terrible!! Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My 6 year old Lamancha will steal a bottle from the bottle babies is I let her lol Goats are funny creatures for sure


----------

